# Road Trip - Waterton/Glacier, Calgary-Banff & Lake Louise



## riverdees05 (Nov 7, 2013)

We are planning a road trip this July to the above areas and would appreciate an up date on the conditions after the floods, and recommendations on what to see and places to stay.   Also, is Great Falls a good place to fly into and out of?  How are the border crossings and can we do all of that in 7-8 days?


----------



## LynnW (Nov 7, 2013)

Great Falls is a small airport and it is at least a 6 to 7 hour drive to Banff and several hours to Glacier. It would be better to fly into Calgary which is a little bit further from Waterton and Glacier but much closer to Banff and Lake Louise.
It took us five hours to drive from Meadow Lake Resort which is close to West Glacier to Calgary last month.

Lynn


----------



## Dori (Nov 7, 2013)

I have no answers to your questions, but if you get a chance while you are in Banff, take a side trip to Moraine Lake. It is the most beautiful sight I have ever seen.

Dori


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 8, 2013)

we did all this but so long ago can't remember the details.  it was a fantastic trp.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 14, 2013)

*You are going to be doing a lot of driving.*  Lots.  We spent 2 weeks in Canmore which is out of Banff and didnt see it all.  Are you going to be staying in a timeshare?  If you can get one Banff or Canmore area is the best central location.  If you are hoteling it then you could fly into Calgary and spend  2 days there then drive up to Banff/Canmore and spend the 5 days there.  There is so much to do in Banff NP and Jasper NP and drive over to Yoho NP.  There are places that are so beautiful it will make you cry.  Like a previous poster said "Moraine Lake" is absolutely gorgeous.  You will need a Canadian Parks Pass.  Some hotels, timeshares have one on hand but Ive always bought mine before I left.  ($160 or $180 cant remember...dont know if it will be cheaper by the week)  One of the best books to buy is "Dont waste your time in the Canadian Rockies".  When you are going to a more popular area make sure you leave early alot of parking lots fill up fast.    

Im from Utah so I drove from SLC to Missoula, Mt.  Took the western route that took me through Kootenay and Yoho NPs.  On the way home from from Canmore we took the road that took us through Waterton, Over the Sun Road and Glacier.  I love our National Parks more than anything but in the summer Glacier is a drive through unless you stay just outside of the park.  The traffic is awful and they are always doing construction. It can be a little bit of a white knuckle experience for the driver.  With the amount of days you have I would stick to Canada.  Just my opinion, Im sure others will give thiers.


----------

